# custom deluxe



## jmastuff (Dec 14, 2016)

I didn't build it. might have started out a Higgins. lots of custom work.  rides good but a bit heavy,  might add 2 speed kick back. Merry Christmas caber's!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2016)

very cool! you should post this here:

http://www.thecabe.com/forum/thread...istmas-returns-a-cabe-advent-calendar.101616/


----------



## andybee75 (Dec 15, 2016)

Amazingly beutiful!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 15, 2016)

Very Very Nice


----------



## mike j (Dec 17, 2016)

Very sharp bike, I've seen a couple of other's that may have been built by the same person.


----------



## REC (Dec 17, 2016)

BEE-U-T-FULL!
Wow!!!

REC


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey Jamstuff  did you buy that you silly?


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 17, 2016)

Great imagination. Style, color choice, total package. Impressive!


----------



## mike j (Dec 18, 2016)

These two have been on eBay, I believe that they may have been posted here also a while ago. Great stuff, same builder?


----------



## Nashman (Dec 22, 2016)

eye candy, streamlined..


----------



## jmastuff (Dec 22, 2016)

mike j said:


> These two have been on eBay, I believe that they may have been posted here also a while ago. Great stuff, same builder?
> 
> View attachment 397882
> 
> View attachment 397883



wow, they look very similar


----------



## higgens (Dec 26, 2016)

Ya he kills it


----------



## higgens (Dec 26, 2016)

Seen this one in person


----------



## jmastuff (Dec 27, 2016)

looks like the deluxe has siblings!


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 29, 2016)

Super cool!

Mike


----------

